# free HTML editor like MS frontpage



## ranjithbajpe (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi can anyone suggest me a free HTML editor like MS frontpage? 
I need normal view, and html source view and preview. 

Please help me


----------



## Netjunkie (Dec 26, 2005)

Get Nvu 1.0 from *www.nvu.com/
Its one of the best Open source tools for creating web pages.


----------



## slugger (Dec 26, 2005)

I've been using AceHTML for the past couple of months. Its a freeware and am more than satisfied with its performance. And the best part of it is that it has no learning curve at all.

*software.visicommedia.com/en/products/acehtmlfreeware/


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Dec 26, 2005)

*AVU is best*



			
				Netjunkie said:
			
		

> Get Nvu 1.0 from *www.nvu.com/
> Its one of the best Open source tools for creating web pages.



S NVU is the best. Functions same as front page and its free..!!!!


----------

